# Coughing straight after a jab??



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

As in the header. When doing a jab does anyone as soon as they pull the needle out get a really tickly cough that last for about 5-10minutes. Just a little annoying one where your throat tickles nothing major no coughing your guts up or anything. I normally got it after nearly jab involving tren but not been on tren for a long time and just got the same type of Cough from a test e. Mast e. Deca mix


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Just done my 11th jab today, just test e. Never coughed once. Are you injecting into a vein by mistake?


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

@GCMAX Not that I'm aware of. Don't get bad pips. Used to get it regularly with tren when jabbing the glute quad lat or delt but this was the first time with jabbing with no tren. Did it in the glute. Been jabbing for a few years now just thought I would chuck it out there see if anyone else had experienced it at all. Don't get much response on here anymore though haha


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Usually means some of the compound entered the blood stream, most common with Tren IME, the infamous 'Tren cough',


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Nu-Labz said:


> @GCMAX Not that I'm aware of. Don't get bad pips. Used to get it regularly with tren when jabbing the glute quad lat or delt but this was the first time with jabbing with no tren. Did it in the glute. Been jabbing for a few years now just thought I would chuck it out there see if anyone else had experienced it at all. Don't get much response on here anymore though haha


 I'm getting PIP all the time bud, getting sick of it. Coughing for a few minutes would be a luxury if I could avoid PIP.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> I'm getting PIP all the time bud, getting sick of it. Coughing for a few minutes would be a luxury if I could avoid PIP.


 I use Taylor made. Don't get any pip


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Nu-Labz said:


> I use Taylor made. Don't get any pip


 Heard good things about it, isn't @DLTBB using the same brand?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nu-Labz said:


> I use Taylor made. Don't get any pip


 I'm starting their ttm 225 short ester Monday


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Only coughed like that twice....from tren


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I've had it a couple of times.

Someone said to me it was nicking a vein. Only had it with Tren though


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeah I usually only got it from tren but this was the first time when not using tren at all


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Nu-Labz said:


> As in the header. When doing a jab does anyone as soon as they pull the needle out get a really tickly cough that last for about 5-10minutes. Just a little annoying one where your throat tickles nothing major no coughing your guts up or anything. I normally got it after nearly jab involving tren but not been on tren for a long time and just got the same type of Cough from a test e. Mast e. Deca mix


 Tren will do that.

Might get a burning all over sensation 5 to 30 minutes.

So I hear.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

GaryMatt said:


> Tren will do that.
> 
> Might get a burning all over sensation 5 to 30 minutes.
> 
> So I hear.


 Never had the burning that would worry me haha


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Nu-Labz said:


> As in the header. When doing a jab does anyone as soon as they pull the needle out get a really tickly cough that last for about 5-10minutes. Just a little annoying one where your throat tickles nothing major no coughing your guts up or anything. I normally got it after nearly jab involving tren but not been on tren for a long time and just got the same type of Cough from a test e. Mast e. Deca mix


 I read somewhere that it's your body saying your dose isn't high enough.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

sen said:


> I read somewhere that it's your body saying your dose isn't high enough.


 Hmmmm sounds legit


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Nu-Labz said:


> Hmmmm sounds legit


 It's true! Double everything.


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo (Jun 28, 2016)

Tren Ace causes me this unstoppable cough but I have encountered it several times with random compounds from EQ to Mast and Primo. Is strictly related to the injection procedure.


----------

